# what do i feed my 3-4 week old rat?



## Lucas (May 7, 2016)

So long story short I got a really young rat (around 3 to 4 weeks old, I'm not sure)and I have no idea what to feed him. The only rat food I have is Oxbow's Adult Rat Food, and he shows no interest in that (plus it probably isn't very healthy), so I have to get things from around the house like fruits and veggies. Does anyone have any tips on what would be best to feed the little guy?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

oxbow is one (& IMO THE) best foods you can feed them. I even prefer adult oxbow as it is higher quality then their young forumla.

At 3-4 weeks old he should be eating normal rat foods. They still nurse at this age but also begin eating solid food at 3 weeks old. Infact my 3 week old babies right now are happily eating oxbow 

You want to get him eating the normal rat food because you do not want him to be a picky rat. He has to learn. I would leave a bowl of food in the cage at all times for him.

On top of that you can mix baby food or soy/kmr milk with crushed up oxbow and offer alittle of that. he is very little and you want to encourage him to eat the hard food so not too much. And wean him off it by making it more dry/bigger chunks each time.

It is also a perfect age for introducing fresh foods. offer a wide variety of veggies. He should also get some extra protein, my favorite to give is hard boiled/scrambled eggs or chicken breast.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Oxbow is the best.Does he have a friend?If not he NEEDS one.


----------

